# New OCEAN7 LM-2 24 Hour Special Edition



## Malyel

Mitch, the owner of OCEAN7, was kind enough to send me the sample of the upcoming LM-2 24 Special Edition to check out. This is the first of two 24 hour watches that will be released by OCEAN7 later this month. The special edition differs from the standard 24 hour version by using a PVD'd case and orange lume. The standard LM-2 24 will use a titanium case and white lume. After spending the afternoon with the sample I can't say how impressed I am with this new model.

The first thing that stands out is how much the dial pops with the orange and black. There is no white on this watch. It's either black or orange. Even the date ring is orange on black. :-!

The second thing that stands out to me is how legible the dial is. I have long considered my Damasko DC-66 as one of if not my most legible watch that I own. Well after looking at the two side by side, I think the LM-2 GMT 24 might be more legible. Before handling the sample I was sold on the orange 12 hour LM-2 GMT. Unfortunately now I have a tough decision with which one to buy in two weeks.

The third thing that stands out to me is how nice the PVD coating is on this new model. I own two PVD'd OCEAN7 watches (G-2 & LM-6 GMT) and the new LM-2 GMT 24 feels and looks even nicer than the other two. What's also nice to see is the titanium buckle has been PVD'd nicely.

The final thing that stood out to me was regarding the lume. I had been preparing myself for lume that was not very good. It's just a fact that orange super luminova is not very bright. Well I have to say the lume is not that bad. It's not BG W9 but it's just as bright if not more bright than my Damasko DC-66 that uses C-1. What's strange is the dial is brighter than the hands and reflector ring lume.

Overall, I am blown away with this new model and can't wait to get one on my wrist. Thanks again Mitch for letting me handle and photograph the sample. :thanks


----------



## wemedge

Beautiful! I love that lume and the orange...a must-have!

wemedge


----------



## Dennis Smith

Just what I was hoping to see. It's a real beauty! Thanks for all the excellent pictures!
I might snatch up a titanium/white version.
It'll be a tough choice between this and an Airnautic...but I'm sure many of us will wind up with both


----------



## allaboutmusic

The orange on black is stunning. I think it would benefit from a stronger anti-reflective coating which would increase legibility even further. I'll be keeping an eye on the Ocean7 section.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Here's the all-white, plain Ti model. Nice!!!


----------



## cnmark

Dennis Smith said:


> Here's the all-white, plain Ti model. Nice!!!


That's even better!


----------



## whifferdill

Dennis Smith said:


> Here's the all-white, plain Ti model. Nice!!!


Just checked this thread out - great watch! The orange version is a very striking watch but I'd go for the Titanium / white above. A superb design - _very_ legible, two 24 hour time zones and both with lume and the date!

Almost wish I hadn't seen it! With the lumed second time zone this gives the Glycine Airman range serious competition.

What's the WR rating on these?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Holy Cow Batman!!!! |>

This watch has re-opened the 24 hour arena for me. 
I am so happy to see a watch maker who is really trying to produce a real tool watch. Congrats Ocean7!!!!

Now I need to find the pricing.


----------



## RPF

What's the size of this beauty? 45mm like the LM-2?


----------



## Guido Muldoon

RPF said:


> What's the size of this beauty? 45mm like the LM-2?


It is the same case. Only the movement, dial and bezel ring are different. Here's a line up of all 4 variations from the OCEAN7 forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=936410#post936410

Not sure of the WR. The original LM-2 was 30ATM but I think there was discussion about only testing this one to 10ATM since it's not a dive watch.


----------



## MikeRoss

Dennis Smith said:


> Here's the all-white, plain Ti model. Nice!!!


I've been checking the Ocean7 website, but cannot find this model - is it available? And if not, when????

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Malyel

MikeRoss said:


> I've been checking the Ocean7 website, but cannot find this model - is it available? And if not, when????
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mitch, the owner of Ocean7, posted this over on the O7 forum this morning.



MitchSF said:


> The first shipment leaves Switzerland tomorrow. As soon as we receive notice that they have shipped, they will be available to order on the web site. The watches will ship to customers next Monday.
> 
> Mitch


I would expect the first batch to sell quickly, so if you are interested in buying one I would monitor the O7 website tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## MikeRoss

Thanks Malyel! Much Appreciated!

Mike


----------



## Dennis Smith

Ordering and pricing info...

http://www.ocean7watchco.com/watches/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=79


----------



## MikeRoss

Is the standard model a black dial with white markings? and the special edition a black dial with orange markings? The website doesn't seem clear on this :think:

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Casek

MikeRoss said:


> Is the standard model a black dial with white markings? and the special edition a black dial with orange markings? The website doesn't seem clear on this :think:
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


That is correct

Cheers


----------



## Malyel

MikeRoss said:


> Is the standard model a black dial with white markings? and the special edition a black dial with orange markings? The website doesn't seem clear on this :think:
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Also the standard model has the standard titanium finish and the S.E. is PVD coated and comes with a nicer watch box.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

MikeRoss said:


> Is the standard model a black dial with white markings? and the special edition a black dial with orange markings? The website doesn't seem clear on this :think:
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Follow this link to thumbnails of all 4 variations.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=936410#post936410

They are from left to right the LM-2GMT, LM-2GMT SE, LM-2GMT24, LM-2GMT24 SE


----------



## enash

Got mine. LM2-GMT24 (#33)
Its bigger than I expected. It makes my Cosmonaute look small.
That said, the dial proportions are spot on (to my eyes) and it doesn't look as big as it is.
The case is also surprisingly light on my wrist.
I haven't found a good reason to take the watch off quite yet.


----------



## Dennis Smith

The measurements are huge, especially the full lug-to-lug (which I think is 53mm). What size is your wrist? I'm 6.4"...I would like this watch because I think I can pull off the weight (due to the titanium) but don't think I can pull off the size.
Please post a wrist shot when you can.


----------



## Cyberbug

I am 6.5" and this watch fits me perfect. Got for it - its awesome. The leather strap is too big for me though.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Thanks!
That's helpful info.
Do you happen to have any wrist shots?


----------



## Cyberbug

Here ya go buddy, I have told Shane I wont wear it until I get his strap.
But took these to show him the watch.

The strap is as tight as it can be.

































Not my best pictures but they were taken with a Canon Poweshot quick and dirty. I have not tried the rubber strap yet. The watch is hidden right now waiting for the right time to bring it out so the wife won;t :rodekaart me. She knows of only three recent purchases out of six.


----------



## enash

Dennis,
I'm 6'2 , 6'6 with the afro.
Wrist is 7 5/8
I'll get a wrist pic up when I can.
I can tell you this; weight is a non-issue.
The watch slides under the shirt cuff as easy/hard as any of my watches.
The watch is big. It just looks smaller than it is.
My wife, without any bias, and who does not understand the "tool watch thing" said, "that watch is big!...but at least its not as big as that other one (Cosmonaute)". 
Only when I put them side by side would she admit that this Ocean7 was bigger.
I cannot yet explain the design elements (or my eyeball warp) that I think are responsible for this visual effect.
BTW. Effect is the same at -40ft on the reef dive as well. (smile)


----------

